# Fair FX pre pay card



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guys
Has anybody direct experience of the Fair FX pre pay card for drawing cash while in Europe.
Moneysaving expert say it is the cheapest to use.
Or are there any better. :?: 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Caxton Cards cost nothing to draw cash so you can't get cheaper than that! :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Moneysaving expert give Caxton as second best.
I take it that you are happy with it?

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money#cheapest


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just looked again and Fair FX charge 1.50 E to withdraw but give a slightly better rate about 114 E to £100 and a £5 bonus when loading £500
Caxton charge zero to withdraw and give about 113E to £100 at today's rates.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cards*

Hi

I am with Tel on this. I have a Caxton card and can confirm that, used as recently as last week, I was not charged for making withdrawals at cash machines overseas.

www.caxtonfxcard.com

Note - money pre loaded on to the Caxton Card is NOT covered should the organisation go under. The Caxton Card is "owned" by the Newcastle Building Society. I emailed both the Newcastle and the Financials Services people to get clarification. (This info is given based on the emails I received - you are advised to disregard the above in case it is classed as financial advice and check for yourself)

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Rapide & Telbell.
Weird isn't it that both are issued by the Newcastle Building society.
I am a little apprehensive about cards as I won't be able to check it works until I gat over in France, or can I ?
Will it work in M & S as they take Euro. ?
Have you ever had any problems with it ?
I have always taken cash before but this year I am going for a longer period and I don't want to carry so much.
Thanks


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We've had our Caxtonfx card for a couple of years & never had a problem with it in France. You need to make sure your debit card & mobile number are linked to it on their secure website before you go, so you can top up as & when.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are these better than opening a Nationwide account and getting a cardcard ?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Moneysaving expert give Caxton as second best.
> I take it that you are happy with it?


Yes I saw that .
I compared Caxton and Fair Fx over a period of about 6 weeks and they've been "nip and tuck" with little between them over the period. Just checked the rates and FairFx is a tad better.

However it would cost me to buy a FairFx and I'm certainly happy with Caxton. Even used it at an automatic fuel Station in Belgium (once I'd sussed the machine out :roll: ) and it took the card- used it last year over a period of 7 weeks in total-including cash machine at EuroDisney-no charge and accepted everywhere.

As Russell says you're not FSA protected but there's many on here used it with no problems and always prompt delivery as promised.

(I use Crown Currency for cash as back up too)

Never used Nationwide but I understand they're starting to charge at some stage??


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*fair fx pay card*

hi.

can only speak for myself,but find nationwide so easy to deal with,allways seem to get top rate of exchange,and up to now,never had it refused anywhere.

it was something i had not even thought of,until somebody on here had taken the time to do a comparison of most of the cards,and nationwide came out tops,for rates,ease of use,etc.by the way,thankyou 
for taking the trouble.

so easy to open an account,we went into the branch,with proof of identity,£100 IN CASH,and a couple of days later got our card.

and a good thing about them,i m isplaced my card,and had to phone and cancel,and spoke to a nice northern lass,and got it all sorted in one call,new card by return of post.

good work nationwide.

mags


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe I should get a Caxton and a Nationwide.
Belt and braces


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I second the vote for Nationwide, 7 years touring France and Spain no problems. 
Best exchange rate. free to use. 

Only some branches of Carrefoe have refused but they also refuse all English cards.

Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I second the vote for Nationwide, 7 years touring France and Spain no problems.
> Best exchange rate. free to use.
> 
> Only some branches of Carrefoe have refused but they also refuse all English cards.
> ...


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Garth

Sorry have just got an internet connection so am lagging a bit behind. I cannot comment on the Caxton card but have just used a FairFx card for the past 7 months in France, Spain and Portugal. I found it easy to use, kept about €500 minimum credit (for emergency) and topped up on-line with €1,000 each time. I had mine linked to a debit card and it just took a couple of minutes, no bother.

It is free to use at any Master card outlet and I felt that €1.5 for drawing out €500 at a time was reasonable for the convenience. One niggle was one bank in Portugal limiting the withdrawal to €300 *but* the biggest problem was it being rejected at a French unmanned toll. I complained to FairFx by email and they were straight back to me within an hour stating that the French Tolls do not recognise their 'chip and pin' system. Apart from that, I am happy, it was never rejected for fuel, and meant not carrying lots of cash, now have a duplicate for wife and will use it again next year.

Good luck, whichever way you go, Roger


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cards*



Grath said:


> Maybe I should get a Caxton and a Nationwide.
> Belt and braces


Hi - that's what I have, plus at least 100 euro cash to cover for anything unforeseen.

Russell


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there,

I don't have a Caxton but do have both the Nationwide credit and debit cards always have had a great exchange rate when the statements come through.

There were no fees which is the reason I first got these cards, before my MH days I travelled abroad often and there were no charges at all, but all good things soon come to an end :x :x they have started charging to use your cards *outside* the EU :x :x but it is still *free* inside the EU.


----------

